# ridgid 200 power vise and dies



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

good machine
no abnormal wear 
dies 1/2 thru 2
several extra 3/4 and one inch heads
2 pairs cutters
4 ratchets
new belt on motor.
machine is of course belt driven
$ 1000.00 THATS CHEAP !
leave contact info and I will get to you quickly. thanks !


----------

